# Quake 3 Demo OS X?



## bballphoto (Aug 12, 2003)

Does anyone (I'm sure everyone but me) know where to get the Quake 3 Demo that runs in OS X? I see that there was a test version 1.3 that is listed all over the place, but all links lead back to the ID FTP and they don't have it posted anymore. If anyone has a link that works, I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you,
Robert


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games_demoupdates/quakeiiiarenax.html  How about that?


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

That's an update, I think he wanted a demo...


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 12, 2003)

Other tries:

Betas:
http://www.clanmacgaming.com/articles.php?read=882

Demos:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/5991 (arena)
http://download.com.com/3000-2275-4227026.html?tag=lst-0-23


----------



## dlloyd (Aug 12, 2003)

But they're all so big...


----------



## bballphoto (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I think the link that I am using now (thanks Giaguara) is going to be the same as the one I have DL'd many times before. It will install, but when   try to launch it, I get a crash message. Maybe I have the right file, just the wrong knowhow?

Thanks,
RM


----------



## Trip (Aug 12, 2003)

Not sure of what's wrong, just thought I'd share that I've experienced the same problems.

I believe I read on Quake3World forums that an update was released, but ID never updated their links.


----------



## Androo (Aug 16, 2003)

the first link that giaguara said was a demo patch lol


----------



## a2daj (Aug 17, 2003)

I don't recall an OS X version of the demo ever being released.  I've only seen the retail version patched to work with OS X natively.


----------



## Arden (Aug 17, 2003)

Why not just buy the game and show your support for the boys and girls at id?


----------



## a2daj (Aug 18, 2003)

Because they take to long to approve anything Mac RtCW related.   The game sat in approvals for nearly 2 months.  The demo sat in approvals for around 6-7 months.  The most recent Mac beta patch still hasn't been approved.  Heh, but of course I'll be one of the first in line to pick up Doom 3.


----------



## loanstar744 (Aug 22, 2008)

i cant get any games to play on my power mac g4 can anyone help?


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 22, 2008)

loanstar744 said:


> i cant get any games to play on my power mac g4 can anyone help?




You might want to start a new thread with the following:

Appropriate topic name in the appropriate section
Games that you're having problems with
Specifications of your Power Mac G4, including processor speed, RAM, hard drive size, and version of OS X installed.


----------

